# 3-Way Bookshelf idea... crazy?



## Radagast (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm looking into my first real DIY speaker project. These will be speakers that get used but also are practice for future projects which will be more complicated. So I don't want to go too simple or with a kit. My dad is handy with woodworking tools and I have some experience with electronics. My dad also used to build speakers back in the 60s and 70s.

I want a bookshelf speaker with solid bass (no room for a sub). It doesn't have to be super-deep bass - it's for music not HT.

I'd like to do a 3-way design. To simplify cabinet construction I've chosen a sealed-back midrange.

Tweeter: Visaton DT94-8
Midrange: Visaton M 10
Woofer: Visaton W170-8

I've tried to match sensitivity as much as possible. I think this tweeter and woofer would make a decent 2-way bookshelf so I'm hoping by adding the midrange it will add clarity as well as freeing up the woofer for the deeper sounds. However this midrange has a 700 Hz resonant frequency so I understand I would need the first crossover at 1400 Hz which is pretty high...

I'm hoping to be under $125 per speaker on parts (not counting the MDF or whatever we end up building them out of).


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to the Shack! I'm interested to see what the responses are for this as I have no experience or practical knowledge for this! This looks like a fun and challenging project :T


----------



## colofan (Aug 30, 2013)

Crossover points are also affected by the steepness of the filter. You might be able to get much lower 12DB crossover by the documentation allows you to go down to 800Hz. The woofer you chose is small and cone breakup is going to be fairly high (above 1000Hz ).

Start to look at component cost for the passive parts. Level matching and phase response are the hardest to deal with until you have decide on the size and shape of box.


----------



## Radagast (Oct 6, 2013)

I'd like to keep the box relatively small - it's for a bookshelf although if it works out reasonably well I may try a tower version with a larger woofer next. I don't mind them being on the larger size for bookshelves, but there isn't any floor space at all for towers.

The speakers they will be replacing are off an old Aiwa mini-system (now powered by a not-quite-as-old Marantz SR5300 receiver). They are also 3-way, 1"/3"/6.5".

I suppose I could go with a smaller midrange, like a 4", in a sealed enclosure within the speaker box? That might give me more options and allow the midrange to go down to a lower crossover thus giving the tweeter more to do as well.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Well you beat me to the punch.
I don't see the 3-way working within your budget. The days of cheap xo parts are long gone.

Don't know about shipping up there, but check this out.

http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/mtm-speaker-kits/hds-home-theater-kit-parts-only/

Click on "blue" links, lots of info on that page that could be missed.


----------



## Radagast (Oct 6, 2013)

Odougbo said:


> Well you beat me to the punch.
> I don't see the 3-way working within your budget. The days of cheap xo parts are long gone.
> 
> Don't know about shipping up there, but check this out.
> ...


Well that one is just a little over budget with a pre-assembled crossover and probably superior drivers.
I'm not anti-kit per se, but I'd really like the full experience, I'm not just looking for good speakers but also new skills.


----------



## Odougbo (Oct 16, 2011)

Well I did consider that; have a friend nearby looking for a small set, but wants to build/design diy. He said the same - no thanks.

However thumbs up on the HDS - I've made several, they do stand out as something special. Gota love the $35 Vifa tweeter, they sound better than $50 - $60 counterparts.

Only had one triangle HDS/MDF box, so cut that up and have the one parts/kit left. (have an extra tweeter) Soon will piece together what's needed and make BB plywood boxes this time. 

Will just follow MS's sealed recommended box size. The board shown does NOT slip in woofer holes, that drove me :coocoo: going to make two small woofer/tweeters boards that will fit.

edit - Maybe a .4cf vented box would be the ticket :scratch:
http://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/approx-4-woofers/peerless-ppb-830870-4-poly-cone-woofer/


----------

